# P938 trigger job



## trialsman (Jan 16, 2013)

Just added a P-938 to my collection. It will be my Summer carry weapon. I live in Woodstock, Ga. and need the name of a gunsmith fairly close (50 miles) who has done good work decreasing the grit and pull of the trigger on this gun.

Since I'm new here, I would appreciate the info to my email, please. [email protected]


----------



## Oldwelderhop (Jul 17, 2014)

I've been told there's very little to do, other than polishing contact points. Did talk to one guy who said he "tweaked" the sear spring a little at a time ! After a dozen or so takedowns, claimed he had a 4.5 trigger. Good luck doing that !


----------

